# I Know It's There Somewhere



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Surely there is a bottom to the footing under the footing......I hope.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like someone backfilled the basement .

Keep going you'll get there sooner or later.
Don't forget the shoring. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Message from the hole: "I smell egg rolls!"


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Time to core drill?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Time to core drill?


:no: 

No way. Now it's a matter of principle.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> :no:
> 
> No way. Now it's a matter of principle.


Yeah, that's easy for the photographer to say...:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Sure hope that's t&m.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Sure hope that's t&m.


That's just crazy talk.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That will be the last Time that guy says he wants to work in the a/c.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Teeenie little drift - in flat rate one could quote a price based upon number of feet digging down. Voila! It's covered in the flat rate price. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Teeenie little drift - in flat rate one could quote a price based upon number of feet digging down. Voila! It's covered in the flat rate price. :thumbup:


-OR-

If the scope of the project is broad enough, a little unforeseen excavation is not the end of the world.

If the only task on the job was to dig that hole, there would bee very specific perimeters in the agreement.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

No conclusion at this point?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> -OR-
> 
> If the scope of the project is broad enough, a little unforeseen excavation is not the end of the world.
> 
> If the only task on the job was to dig that hole, there would bee very specific perimeters in the agreement.


Take the good with the bad, maybe the next one was built by a hack and there won't be a footer


----------

